# Pros and Cons of living in Canada!



## future.expat (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi there!

My name's Dom and I've recently started considering work in Canada, as I'd like discover its wonders and travel while furthering my career. 
My professional background is specialist consulting in software - so I'll be looking for contracting roles via a temporary work permit.

I started this thread because I was hoping people might like to share their experiences of the pros and cons of working & living in the various locations in Canada.
In return I'm happy to answer your questions about Australia - having always lived here!

My peak interests in Canada are places to live that are closest to scenery - ie. mountains, forests, waterfalls - with other exciting places nearby for weekend trips over approximately a 3 month period.
I'm thinking possibly Calgary or Vancouver, as I've received recommendations from a Canadian friend.

What do you think? Given the knowledge that you have now, where would be your ideal work location in Canada, for you to travel to scenic areas on the weekend?

Thanks & great to meet you!


----------



## sugars888 (Jan 27, 2014)

I am a Canadian citizen, originally from Kuwait. There are many pros to leaving in Canada. If you live in the big cities, they are very multicultural. So you will meet people from all over the whole. Calgary and Vancouver are both expensive cities to live in, but Calgary is the cheaper of the two. I mean if you like hiking and enjoying scenery British Columbia (Vancouver) is the best place to be in for that. If you like the arts and theaters, then you will want to be in Calgary.

All in all, but cities are great. I have lived in both but I like Calgary better. Calgary is a bubbly city, there is always something big going on there.


----------



## future.expat (Jan 28, 2014)

sugars888 said:


> I am a Canadian citizen, originally from Kuwait. There are many pros to leaving in Canada. If you live in the big cities, they are very multicultural. So you will meet people from all over the whole. Calgary and Vancouver are both expensive cities to live in, but Calgary is the cheaper of the two. I mean if you like hiking and enjoying scenery British Columbia (Vancouver) is the best place to be in for that. If you like the arts and theaters, then you will want to be in Calgary.
> 
> All in all, but cities are great. I have lived in both but I like Calgary better. Calgary is a bubbly city, there is always something big going on there.


Interesting, thanks for that!
I actually like both hiking and the arts & theaters haha. So either sounds like a good option 

What kind of big things/events did you enjoy in Calgary? Do you have any personal favourites? Thanks


----------



## sugars888 (Jan 27, 2014)

One of the biggest thing that goes on every year is the Calgary stampede. There is always a lot of tourist doing the stampede week. Check out the link below for more Calgary events.

Calgary Pulse Events Calendar | Visit Calgary


----------



## Eugene182 (Mar 11, 2014)

Cons would be the cost of living. Real estate in Canada, and especially in big cities like Vancouver is way too overpriced. I wonder if anybody will be able to buy housing in the near future.


----------



## LizS (Jan 16, 2014)

Hi Dom,

I've lived in both Calgary and Vancouver. The main 'scenic' attraction (for me) in Calgary is the Rockies. The rest of the surrounding area is foothills and prairie. Although there are badlands, and dinosaur bones.

Vancouver is definitely my preference. On a weekend from Vancouver you can visit Seattle to the south, Victoria by ferry or float plane on Vancouver Island to the west, the Sunshine Coast to the north by ferry, you can drive east to the interior and visit wine country, or you can go skiing on a local mountain or in Whistler. There is hiking, camping, fishing, kayaking, kiteboarding, SCUBA diving, boating, lounging on a city beach and biking. There's a lovely waterfall on the drive to Squamish and Whistler called Shannon Falls. And if you want to check out an impressive rainforest, Tofino on the west coast of Vancouver Island can be visited in a weekend. You can surf there.

The rockies are perhaps a bit more impressive than the Coast Mountains, but they are a bit of a drive away to the west. You see them on the horizon daily from Calgary. However in Vancouver you can take a public city bus to our mountains, that's how close they are. I love the mountains, but being right on the water is the clincher for me.

Liz


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

LizS said:


> Hi Dom,
> 
> I've lived in both Calgary and Vancouver. The main 'scenic' attraction (for me) in Calgary is the Rockies. The rest of the surrounding area is foothills and prairie. Although there are badlands, and dinosaur bones.
> 
> ...



I agree. Vancouver would get the nod over Calgary for me simply because of the ocean and the milder winter weather - although cloud and rain for much of the period from fall to spring can be demoralizing in Vancouver.

In terms of actual job opportunities, Toronto is probably going to be better. I prefer Toronto over Vancouver as a city. Vancouver is in a great natural setting but it's not as exciting as Toronto in terms of actual city life IMO.


----------

